# What do you need to keep your PE license valid and active



## roy167 (Oct 26, 2019)

I recently received PE license from NY state. I heard you need to complete certain PDUs every 3 yrs? Also do you have to pay registration fee every 3 yrs to remain active? Also how about if your job doesn't require PE stamp, can you go inactive and not pay the registration and activate when you need it? Under what circumstances your PE licence can become inactive ( Barring doing some bad stuff)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 26, 2019)

These are all questions for your state board; check with them for specific information.

As far as letting your license lapse, I wouldn’t recommend it if it’s your original state of licensure; doing so will make it harder to get licensed in other states later, should you ever need to. Not to mention the cost and (possible) administrative headache to renew after that point.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 28, 2019)

2nd what @ChebyshevII PE said. All this varies from state to state.

You have to renew periodically and pay a renewal fee.

In general most states require continuing education. How much and how often varies. You generally have to provide a log every time you renew, and sometimes people get audited and have to provide additional proof.

If your job doesn't require a PE, then you can do whatever you want. But keep in mind that reinstating an inactive or expired license is not always quick and easy. Again it varies from state to state, but you might have to prove that you have already met the continuing education requirement. You may have to pay application fees, penalties, etc that actually cost more than keeping it active (depending on how long it's been inactive).

Also keep this in mind if you do decide go inactive/expired. Obviously you can't stamp things (i.e. practicing without a license). But also you're probably not allowed to refer to yourself as a PE (misrepresentation). Make sure you remove it from your resume, your LinkedIn profile, your business cards, your email signature, etc. Boards often punish people for misrepresenting themselves.

The thing I want to make sure you take away is
*Make sure you know all the details and the implications/consequences before you decide what you're going to do.*


----------

